# Desktop terrarium



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

I am wanting a deco cube betta habitat and turning it into a terrarium for some critter, I was wondering what critter could go in there with a small germ and wood piece? It can be a vertebrate or an invertabrate (preferably not expensive)


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Unfortunately I can't think of what you could put in there as I'm not aware of any small creatures that would do well in something that size. There very well might be, I just don't know of any.

I do know that that is too small for a dart frog, and even too small for a betta technically.

You could probably very well plant it nicely and have a nice mini-vivarium with some small plants. You may need to do lots of pruning though and get a small light source. 

Good luck - be sure and let us know what you end up doing. I'd be interested in seeing something like that turned into a small vivarium or terrarium.


----------



## zerelli (Sep 14, 2009)

9darlingcalvi said:


> I am wanting a deco cube betta habitat and turning it into a terrarium for some critter, I was wondering what critter could go in there with a small germ and wood piece? It can be a vertebrate or an invertabrate (preferably not expensive)



Maybe a geosarma crab? How big is the container?


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Think I will do some isopods


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

This is the tank, I forgot the name so here is the link and a picture
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-BettaView-Aquarium-.5-Gallon-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/17248150


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Popa Spurca would do good, very hardy and exotic; not picky about food. I am currently breeding a few pairs of these.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

How much do they cost around?


----------



## RabidSimian (Sep 25, 2015)

I currently have Vonones ornata and Phrynus marginemaculatus in various vivariums. They are small and do great.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

What do yo feed your daddy long leg


----------



## RabidSimian (Sep 25, 2015)

Springtails, dwarf isopods, fish food, veggies and fruit, and prekilled 3 week old crickets. Items that are too large for one to eat a few will work together to drag it to a secluded spot and eat it there.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

How many in the tank I have


----------



## RabidSimian (Sep 25, 2015)

10+ easily. They are not big at all and with their legs spread out they may be the size of a dime. Their body is much, much smaller. Some locales of this species are bigger than others from what I've heard (most likely other species or subspecies). 

Give them multiple hiding spots and retreats. I only see mine at night time or during feedings, but with a beautifully planted terrarium the odd sighting is always so much more rewarding.


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

You can find them many places (Tree top retiles) for less than $10.00


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

That desktop aquarium is by far too small to even fit a 
Betta cause they need 5G absolute minimum so just be careful as to what you decide to put in hopefully some sort of insect or something.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

I think I have found phalangium opillio


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

What about a bold or some zebra jumping spiders?


----------



## zerelli (Sep 14, 2009)

So untrue, I used to breed bettas. I do not think I had a single one in 5 gallons of water.



DunderBear said:


> That desktop aquarium is by far too small to even fit a
> Betta cause they need 5G absolute minimum so just be careful as to what you decide to put in hopefully some sort of insect or something.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Okay, Minnesota bugs in this tank??


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

I was thinking a black ground beetle


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

just found a Bold jumping spider!!!!!


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

zerelli said:


> So untrue, I used to breed bettas. I do not think I had a single one in 5 gallons of water.



Go post that on r/aquariums or ask any experienced Betta keeper that's a standard rule to keep a Betta healthy.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

I have chosen a Bild jumping spider, I need names though


----------



## zerelli (Sep 14, 2009)

I have over 30 years experience keeping and breeding fish and owned my own fish shop. I do not need bad internet advice, thanks though 



DunderBear said:


> Go post that on r/aquariums or ask any experienced Betta keeper that's a standard rule to keep a Betta healthy.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

You just got told


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

zerelli said:


> I have over 30 years experience keeping and breeding fish and owned my own fish shop. I do not need bad internet advice, thanks though



Lmao over 30 years of experience and you don't know the basics of keeping a Betta. You sir are what they call an ignorant idiot on the internet. Also you "owned" a fish store, emphasize on the owned part I wonder why you don't "own" one anymore. Good day sir  If I may ask you fish store owner how long are the life expectancies of Bettas?


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Dude, stop being an ass, he has owned a store have you? Do you breed for a living? So you have 30 years experience? I think YOU are the idiot here, judging him by what he said. So, stop harassing him you also don't know why he doesn't own a store! So stop it you Internet "know it all"


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

9darlingcalvi said:


> Dude, stop being an ass, he has owned a store have you? Do you breed for a living? So you have 30 years experience? I think YOU are the idiot here, judging him by what he said. So, stop harassing him you also don't know why he doesn't own a store! So stop it you Internet "know it all"


Some advice, kid: don't get wrapped up in their argument, the mods will eventually find it and deal with it if it gets out of hand. You'll only get yourself in trouble too, getting involved in the name-calling and trading insults.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Oops, kinda got mad


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

9darlingcalvi said:


> Dude, stop being an ass, he has owned a store have you? Do you breed for a living? So you have 30 years experience? I think YOU are the idiot here, judging him by what he said. So, stop harassing him you also don't know why he doesn't own a store! So stop it you Internet "know it all"


I'm going to tell you for one I was just saying that no Betta can fit in a .5G. He quoted me first by saying I was completely wrong so I argued back. Am I really at fault for starting this argument? Also I have no idea if you have kept tropical fish or fish in general but the hobby has changed it's ways drastically in the past decades. Yes you can keep a Betta in a .5G, will it thrive? Absolutely not it's life span will be reduced immensely. A lot of people who have been in the hobby for 30+ years are very experienced I do believe that, but they also believe in their rules that they have been following for the past 30+ years and many of those are what you could say as out of date. I guess me and him just have different values because I would never keep a Betta in anything less than a 10G personally because I don't think they thrive. Good day I hope your terrarium ends up great.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

DunderBear said:


> Go post that on r/aquariums or ask any experienced Betta keeper that's a standard rule to keep a Betta healthy.


You gotta know that /r/aquariums is not something than anyone with any knowledge would consider a reputable source. 

Having seen how bettas are raised on the farm before being shipped to the US, I would submit that none of the best breeders in the world give half a crap about arbitrary rules regarding minimum water volumes.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (May 6, 2015)

Neat idea - small viv with an invert! I have a kritter keeper with a couple Madagascar hissing cockroaches. They are fun and are easy to handle. 

How will you do the top so the inhabitants don't escape? Does the tank come with decent lights?

Sounds like a fun project.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

I got it from bugsincyberspace, came with a special top and I have a basic desktop light


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

inka4040 said:


> You gotta know that /r/aquariums is not something than anyone with any knowledge would consider a reputable source.
> 
> Having seen how bettas are raised on the farm before being shipped to the US, I would submit that none of the best breeders in the world give half a crap about arbitrary rules regarding minimum water volumes.


Fair point /r/aquariums isn't the best or most reputable source but it's pretty knowledgeable because there's a lot of people with many opinions who have been keeping fish for longer than 30+ years. Here's a site reputable site for example http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/betta-splendens/. I wouldn't say some of the best breeders maybe specifically Betta breeders cause if you look into Discus it's a completely different setting.


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Bugs in Cyberspace get Phyllocrania Paradoxa (ghost mantis), they are a small leaf looking mantis with females rarely exceeding 2.5 inches they can be green, gold, or brown.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Got it planted with moss, some fern and Rockweed? I'll post a pic when u get home. Still don't know what I want. I'm thinking a black ground beetle, what would he eat?


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Here she is, don't know what plants they are. Identification would be nice, I'm thinking of putting a black ground beetle or some thing like that, to complete the native desktop vivarium


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Updated tank, moved it to a 5 gallon and still don't know what I want. Maybe some big insect that I don't need to buy


----------



## chulainnledsom (Mar 28, 2017)

What about just making it a biocube? Just have plants and mini creatures eg Springtails?


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah maybe, I kinda want something to look at, I just found some porcellio spinicornus (gray and yellow spotted isopod found mostly under rocks), those are going in as well as maybe some other isopod species. Can't have spiders as they are banned in the house. I have no idea what native arthropod will go in there.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

9darlingcalvi said:


> Updated tank, moved it to a 5 gallon and still don't know what I want. Maybe some big insect that I don't need to buy





9darlingcalvi said:


> Yeah maybe, I kinda want something to look at, I just found some porcellio spinicornus (gray and yellow spotted isopod found mostly under rocks), those are going in as well as maybe some other isopod species. Can't have spiders as they are banned in the house. I have no idea what native arthropod will go in there.


You have a thread about this exact same tank on another forum, yet there you talk about trying to keep a chorus frog in it...


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

JPP said:


> You have a thread about this exact same tank on another forum, yet there you talk about trying to keep a chorus frog in it...


Okay, I want more options in what to put in there. Here is more frogs and there is Arthropods. I am deciding between arthropods and a frog. Most people here wouldn't recommend most Arthropods


----------



## chulainnledsom (Mar 28, 2017)

9darlingcalvi said:


> Yeah maybe, I kinda want something to look at, I just found some porcellio spinicornus (gray and yellow spotted isopod found mostly under rocks), those are going in as well as maybe some other isopod species. Can't have spiders as they are banned in the house. I have no idea what native arthropod will go in there.



If you are planting it then just have a mini ecosystem rather than putting an animal in there!


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

chulainnledsom said:


> If you are planting it then just have a mini ecosystem rather than putting an animal in there!


That's what I'm doing with a frog as the top of the chain


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

An ecosystem WITHOUT ANIMALS.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Okay.....sorry


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Technically you can't have an ecosystem without animals...


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Ecosystems do require consumers such as animals, but invertebrates are animals. That tank is not large enough for terrestrial vertebrates. Stick to invertebrates.

It is also incredibly difficult to create a truly stable ecosystem. Even those little sealed globes with the shrimp inside collapse after a few years. If you really want to try having a multi-layer food chain, do your research into how to construct it, be prepared to supplement multiple layers regularly, and do not include vertebrates.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Okay, I'm thinking about a single firebellied toad, there is about 1-2 gallons of water and the tank is 80% humidity. I have read a single firebelly can live in 5 gallon.


----------

